

Ask HN: Why don't Chromebooks provide the option to run Android? - MarkMc

It would cost Google nothing and make Chromebooks more attractive
======
Zigurd
Android and ChromeOS are very different operating systems, with different
hardware platforms, different ergonomics, different channels, different
network connectivity, etc, etc.

Not everything needs to converge unless you have a dogma like "Windows
everywhere." When people say sh*t like that the first question should be
"Why?"

------
higherpurpose
They intend to make _some_ apps run through ChromeOS, which personally I think
is a bad idea that will end up ruining ChromeOS's security system, too.

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/25/5842454/chromebooks-
runnin...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/25/5842454/chromebooks-running-
android-apps-in-the-works)

I would prefer they just focus on making Android have a useful and productive
interface for the desktop, much like they did with Android TV for TVs. Then
all apps would work.

